# Yuenling Lager



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

This stuff is not sold in MA, CT, RI or NH, which are the states if I'm going to travel, I primarily end up in. However I picked up a case of it while in upstate NY, around Saratoga.

This beer is freaking awesome. I could drink it all day long.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

had some a couple of years ago while in PA. I agree a good domestic.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yuenling is the oldest beer manufactured in america I think. We get it in NC around Chapel Hill I know. Great beer.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> Yuenling is the oldest beer manufactured in america I think. We get it in NC around Chapel Hill I know. Great beer.


The three bottles I had after work told me so. We don't get it in the Northeast. When I travel down to PA to see my g/f at school I usually come home with 2-3 24 packs.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I've wanted to try this beer for years. I have never had it and I cannot find it for sale in CA. I guess I'll have to wait until I find it somewhere, though I've looked at every liquor store I've come across and NO LUCK.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

if you look at their site, it is an east coast beer


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> if you look at their site, it is an east coast beer


I know.

We have a bunch of beers from all over the world here in CA at specialty stores, but never Yuengling.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Darrell said:


> I know.
> 
> We have a bunch of beers from all over the world here in CA at specialty stores, but never Yuengling.


same here. Belgium? no problem. eastern USA can't ship that


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I know right? I can find 20 types of beers from Europe, but I can't get a beer that is made across the US. Yuengling is stingy with their distribution. [shakes fist]


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I certainly drink my share, but it isn't a great beer by any measure, although it is a cut above the average BMC, and a lot better than that undrinkable rolling rock. 

Certainly, Sam Adams Boston lager puts it to shame in the hops and malt categories. As a cheap beer, though, there really isn't much competition.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> I certainly drink my share, but it isn't a great beer by any measure, although it is a cut above the average BMC, and a lot better than that undrinkable rolling rock.
> 
> Certainly, Sam Adams Boston lager puts it to shame in the hops and malt categories. As a cheap beer, though, there really isn't much competition.


Live near the border? How do you get in Wva?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> I certainly drink my share, but it isn't a great beer by any measure, although it is a cut above the average BMC, and a lot better than that undrinkable rolling rock.
> 
> Certainly, Sam Adams Boston lager puts it to shame in the hops and malt categories. As a cheap beer, though, there really isn't much competition.


Exactly....just something good when you want a cold one.... Not an insane beer....just a good old beer.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I know right? I can find 20 types of beers from Europe, but I can't get a beer that is made across the US. Yuengling is stingy with their distribution. [shakes fist]


I know what you mean. AFAIK, they brew this in Florida, as well, but we can't get it here in Georgia. :r

The limited distribution is probably due, in part to limited ability to meet demand, as well as a desire to keep the process somewhat small. They aren't a major macro, and they don't want to be.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

has manufacturing plants in Pottsville, PA and Tampa, FL


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I certainly drink my share, but it isn't a great beer by any measure, although it is a cut above the average BMC, and a lot better than that undrinkable rolling rock.
> 
> Certainly, Sam Adams Boston lager puts it to shame in the hops and malt categories. As a cheap beer, though, there really isn't much competition.


They sell it here in South Carolina. It is a great beer for the money.

I am just happy I can get some Harpoon beers here when I get homesick for Boston!!!


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> They sell it here in South Carolina. It is a great beer for the money.
> 
> I am just happy I can get some Harpoon beers here when I get homesick for Boston!!!


I first had Yuenling on Hilton Head Island. For a bunch of Canucks, we were quite impressed with it. Another one we liked was Carolina Blonde - they had it at the bar in Charlote airport. :dr


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

:r I had heard about this beer on CS and truly wondered "why are all these guys nuts over CHINESE beer? :r:chk


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Certainly, Sam Adams Boston lager puts it to shame in the hops and malt categories.


:tpd: Yuengling is just a so-so beer IMHO. Honestly, I'd grab a mass produced light beer before I reached for a Yuengling. And trust me, I'm not a light beer guy 

To each his own, smoke what you like...drink what you like!

And I agree that Harpoon does have some good beer!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

pbrennan10 said:


> Live near the border? How do you get in Wva?


SWVA = South-West Virginia, Radford near Blacksburg (Virginia Tech) and Roanoke. I buy this on tap when I want a cheap beer and want something better than BL.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I met the Yeungling family when I took a beer and wine course my senior year of college. The problem is that the factory in Pottsville, PA is completely sorrounded by other buildings so they can't expand. Yeungling Tampa helps but the local demand currently exceeds production. I can't get Yeungling Premium in NY because they can't make enough just for PA. They told me that they are very picky about the water they use to make their beers.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

uncballzer said:


> Yuenling is the oldest beer manufactured in america I think. We get it in NC around Chapel Hill I know. Great beer.


Second oldest in North America after Molson. More Yuengling Lager is guzzled here in State College than anywhere else. Its a decent tasting inexpensive beer that really appeals to the students and locals.

On Saint Patrick's Day the distributors sell kegs of Yuengling injected with green dye. Next morning your poo is dark green. LOL


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

This stuff only used to be available in PA. I had a buddy who went to a school near the brewery and he'd bring a couple cases of Yuengling back home whenever he was on break. I always enjoyed it. 

I started seeing it in stores here maybe 5-6 years ago and now you can get it pretty much anywhere in NYC and Lower "Upstate" New York. Ive also seen it in Western Mass. 

I agree with the sentiments here, its good solid beer for the money.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I could find bone marrow more readily available than Yuengling. Sad. :tg


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

I owe this beer a debt, it's what kept me sane.

It's a great domestic, price is right even in PA with the horrid taxes we have.

I like a ton of other beers, but my normal "everyday" as bad as that sounds beer is this lager.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> I certainly drink my share, but it isn't a great beer by any measure, although it is a cut above the average BMC, and a lot better than that undrinkable rolling rock.


Pretty much my thoughts exactly. I always pick some up when I vacation in North Carolina. You can't beat the price!


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I think were all in agreeance here. There certainly are much better beers, but for the money you pretty much can't go wrong.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Have you guys tried their Black and Tan? I have to say, it's my favorite dark cheap beer at the moment.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

I liked the beer so much I named my dog after it

Here is Yuengling








At the beach in July at almost 1 year old








Puppy picture








Puppy picture @ about 14-16 weeks old.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am a bit amazed it is so hard to get for some, I have had Yuenling Lager from NYC to Key West and just about every where in between on tap. I have even had it at an Outback in South Carolina on tap. Here in Pa you just walk into a bar and say Lager and it means Yuenling Lager, they ask bottle or tap. It is no Chimay red but it is about $80 cheaper. If I am having 6 rowdy boys and gals over I am going to buy 3 cases of Yuenling for $54 which let's me buy more food.

Here in Pa we have state stores and distributors so I don't know if you can do this in other states. I go to a good beer distributor and if they don't carry the beer I want they find it and order me a case. I haven't found a case they couldn't get me. Give that a try, if you have to spend more than $25 on a case then it might not be worth it.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

spooble said:


> Have you guys tried their Black and Tan? I have to say, it's my favorite dark cheap beer at the moment.


They have a Porter that I like better.


----------



## Captain_Ron (Feb 1, 2007)

They Don't sell it in OH yet, but it is just a short drive over to PA, to get some of the finest beer in the U.S.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm really surprised to see so many love this beer. I used to buy it when I lived in Florida. The reason why..........it's cheap and a decent beer, but definitely nothing that stands out. A good cheapo beer, but many wouldn't be able to pick it out in a blind taste test with many other cheap beers. 

Don't make any special effort to locate it as you will be dissapointed.


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

i know i like it better Than my Natural light ,,,,wait a minute....Stroh's would be better than my natural light come to think of it:hn


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

rusty pittis said:


> i know i like it better Than my Natural light ,,,,wait a minute....Stroh's would be better than my natural light come to think of it:hn


Hmmm ... I have a soft spot for Stroh's ... they didn't give me the job I applied for and would have taken the year before they sold out. Thanks guys!


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I drink a lot of Yuengling. IMO, it's a cut above most mass produced American beers (Bud, Miller, etc). For the price, it's hard to beat.


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

i think it is a great beer .....only takes me about hr and half and i am in PA to snag some up:al


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Ski1215 said:


> The three bottles I had after work told me so. We don't get it in the Northeast. When I travel down to PA to see my g/f at school I usually come home with 2-3 24 packs.


Talk to your local liquor store, had a problem with them carrying it down here. After a nice chat with a local owner its always on hand for me at no extra charge. Most places have the chance to have it but just never seem to stock it if they feel there is no need.

Also gotta agree with the best domestic lager. Heres a hint, buy it in the cans, then pour the cans into pint glasses. I have no idea why this makes the beer taste better but for some reason it does ten-fold, no bullshit either. Also cans are pretty freaking cheap, runs me about 15 bucks for a case of cans, not bad at all.:ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

JPH said:


> Exactly....just something good when you want a cold one.... Not an insane beer....just a good old beer.


Agreed! The best pizza/burger beer made. Yuengling is a good solid domestic beer period.:tu

ATL


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

My brother always gets this for me when I visit him back in my hometown of Pittsburgh, PA. It is some good stuff! Nothing better than a Isley's chipped ham sandwich and Yuenlings, where my Pittsburgh brothers at?!?


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

You know I moved from Pennsylvania to Texas, and while the craft breweries down here aren't bad...I do miss my beloved Yuengling. Also, if you're near the area, check out the Straubs brewery in St. Marys, PA. Locals make sure to have it on tap in their basements, and when their keg is empty Straubs will come and refill it.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

Yuengling is my number one beer. Too bad I can't find it out here, but so far my beer dabbling hasn't resulted in a suitable replacement yet. Excited about the number of different kinds I see at the liquor store though.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

I had no idea how lucky I am, it's easy to find here and I had one out of the fridge just this evening. I do have to say Red Oak, a local brew from Greensboro, NC, is my favorite though. It's on tap in a nice radius around Greensboro but not sold in stores as it isn't pasteurized. Yet.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I love this stuff, not available in GA but when I visit my family in NC I always pick up some.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Studebaker said:


> I had no idea how lucky I am, it's easy to find here and I had one out of the fridge just this evening. I do have to say Red Oak, a local brew from Greensboro, NC, is my favorite though. It's on tap in a nice radius around Greensboro but not sold in stores as it isn't pasteurized. Yet.


I also dig Duck Rabbit a brew from Farmville, NC


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I like it. This was my last pick up from some friends who came in from out of town.


----------

